# BCM43xx woes

## Grilo

Hello. I have been trying to get my bcm4311 card to work i followed all howtos and the wiki. I am getting an error in my dmesg but am unsure how to fix it. any help would be greatly appreciated.

```

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx driver

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4311, rev 0x2

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x13, vendor 0x4243

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Unsupported 80211 core revision 13

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x817, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x820, rev 0x5, vendor 0x4243

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: PHY connected

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 4, Type 2, Revision 9

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Invalid PHY Revision 9

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Radio turned off

Sep 13 02:11:11 Row bcm43xx: Radio turned off

```

```

Sep 13 02:11:12 Row bcm43xx: PHY connected

Sep 13 02:11:12 Row bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x15f, pl 0x7e (2006-07-29  05:54:02)

Sep 13 02:11:12 Row bcm43xx: Firmware: no support for microcode extracted from version 4.x binary drivers.

Sep 13 02:11:12 Row bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-95)

Sep 13 02:11:12 Row bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x15f, pl 0x7e (2006-07-29  05:54:02)

Sep 13 02:11:12 Row bcm43xx: Firmware: no support for microcode extracted from version 4.x binary drivers.

Sep 13 02:11:12 Row bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-95)

Sep 13 02:11:13 Row bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x15f, pl 0x7e (2006-07-29  05:54:02)

Sep 13 02:11:13 Row bcm43xx: Firmware: no support for microcode extracted from version 4.x binary drivers.

Sep 13 02:11:13 Row bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-95)

Sep 13 02:11:13 Row SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

Sep 13 02:11:13 Row SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

Sep 13 02:11:13 Row bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

Sep 13 02:11:13 Row SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

Sep 13 02:11:13 Row SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

Sep 13 02:11:23 Row rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth1

Sep 13 02:11:23 Row SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

Sep 13 02:11:23 Row SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

Sep 13 02:11:23 Row rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth1 could not start

```

```

Sep 13 02:13:45 Row bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x15f, pl 0x7e (2006-07-29  05:54:02)

Sep 13 02:13:45 Row bcm43xx: Firmware: no support for microcode extracted from version 4.x binary drivers.

Sep 13 02:13:45 Row bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-95)

Sep 13 02:15:07 Row bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x127, pl 0xe (2005-04-18  02:36:27)

Sep 13 02:15:07 Row bcm43xx: Radio turned on

Sep 13 02:15:07 Row bcm43xx: Radio enabled by hardware

Sep 13 02:15:08 Row bcm43xx: Chip initialized

Sep 13 02:15:08 Row bcm43xx: 64-bit DMA initialized

Sep 13 02:15:08 Row bcm43xx: Keys cleared

Sep 13 02:15:08 Row bcm43xx: Selected 802.11 core (phytype 2)

Sep 13 02:15:08 Row ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

Sep 13 02:15:56 Row SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

Sep 13 02:16:08 Row printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Sep 13 02:16:08 Row bcm43xx: MAC suspend failed

Sep 13 02:17:08 Row bcm43xx: MAC suspend failed

```

those are all the snippets from the messages log.

Grilo

----------

## Kosmas

Hi there,

   I use the ndiswrapper and the windows drivers which seems to make things work better with bcm wireless cards.

Kosmas.

----------

## xgregx

I think you're using the wrong firmware version 4.x  

I did that, I had to down load the 3.x version and extract it using the bcm cutter tool

----------

## fouccault

d/l and burn sabayon 3.4f mini... if it works nativly there, then bother with the sleepless nights,

but your probably only going to get 1mib anyways. use ndiswrapper untill the drivers improve..

unless of course your going to help  test the patches in that case join the berilios mailing list

----------

## dequeued

If you just want wireless working, use ndiswrapper.

I did get my card working natively with bcm43xx, but even after that it would periodically refuse to function and require a reboot.

----------

## xgregx

Yeah, after some headaches, I too used Ndiswrapper.  It works perfectly for me.  Totally sweet.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kosmas

Glad you got it to work. Could you please add [solved] to your title now?

----------

